# I’m going to be so dialed in...



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Did you put any 303 in your final cam strap rinse?

Completing a project that I've been putting off for 20 years. A supplemental guidebook to river camps of the Grand Canyon.


----------



## thaGoat (May 30, 2011)

GeoRon said:


> Did you put any 303 in your final cam strap rinse?
> 
> Completing a project that I've been putting off for 20 years. A supplemental guidebook to river camps of the Grand Canyon.


After reading this, I didn’t use 303. 
https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/strap-washing-35171.html

A guidebook sounds awesome!


----------



## MR. ED (Jan 21, 2008)

I’ve been drunk boating in my garage


----------



## Johnzstz (Jun 3, 2019)

You should put the boat on the lawn with the sprinklers running it’s a much better effect and keep the beers flowing!


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

My gear has never been more organized and my garage floor is clean enough to eat off of.


----------



## Nubie Jon (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm trying to reformat my kitchen box... notice its in the hallway.... my wife won't let me do it in the kitchen..... IT'S A KITCHEN BOX DAMN IT!


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Johnzstz said:


> You should put the boat on the lawn with the sprinklers running it’s a much better effect and keep the beers flowing!


Hahaha I love this!


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Nubie Jon said:


> I'm trying to reformat my kitchen box... notice its in the hallway.... my wife won't let me do it in the kitchen..... IT'S A KITCHEN BOX DAMN IT!



Make sure you get some felt/foam feet on those legs or you'll be refinishing your wood next!!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

thaGoat said:


> So with the extra free time I’ve found myself with lately, I’ve been spending it doing projects I normally might skip. For instance, all my cam straps have been washed and are drying...
> 
> Curious to see what early season projects everyone is doing, especially the ones you might normally put off.


 Did you mark all your straps? I do that at the beginning of each season.


----------



## thaGoat (May 30, 2011)

caverdan said:


> Did you mark all your straps? I do that at the beginning of each season.


That's a great idea! Any suggestions on what to use?

Wish I could hit the "like" button on all these comments. Damn Funny!


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

I use a spray paint on the buckles that no one would confuse as their own. My color is 'powder blue'. I recoat ones that are fading yearly.
Nobody wants a powder blue buckle..


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I as well spray paint gold, my wife's color is dark blue. Funny how they still grow legs, but then I buy only tuffriverstuff.com straps and folks really like the "D" ring next to the buckle, and the heavy nylon webbing they use. Understandable I suppose..


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I use a magic marker on mine. My collection consists of straps from Down River, AAA, and NRS. Different colors for different lengths. I put my name by the buckle and for the short black ones I write my name on the side of the buckle. So as your going through your straps and find any with Dan S. on them, could you send them back to me?


----------



## 50119 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Hand Sanitation*

Had two wash set up's last year, but a participant liked it so well he bought 1 off of me. I add a thin plate of aluminum or stainless (this one today) to protect the Whale Babyfoot pump "feet", to somewhat protect the poly inlet/outlet barbs and a better base to keep it from sinking in sand. I use rivets to attach and RTV silicone to keep crud from underneath. A add some dabs of SILICONE on the bottom to give it some anti slip. Don't forget to check inside for debris and wipe down bellows and hoses with 303. 

I hope I get to use them this year.


----------



## Koffler (Aug 4, 2015)

I also paint my straps/cam, but with an added twist: They are all blue, so I painted the different lengths a different color-- easier to pick out than trying to read the number on the strap.


So when I see a yellow splotch on a strap, I know its a 4 footer, for example.



Koffler


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

I put Tri-flow (silicone based) lube on all zippers of bags and tents. Sand kills zippers. This helps. 

Tuned up the barrel pump as well

This is a great time to redo/repack the bearings on trailers.

I keep my straps fixed where they are supported to be. Other straps are in a bag and tangled up into a mess Of spaghetti


----------



## ptwood (May 4, 2004)

caverdan said:


> I use a magic marker on mine. My collection consists of straps from Down River, AAA, and NRS. Different colors for different lengths. I put my name by the buckle and for the short black ones I write my name on the side of the buckle. So as your going through your straps and find any with Dan S. on them, could you send them back to me?



I have been naming my straps after friends for years...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

ptwood said:


> I have been naming my straps after friends for years...



As any good dirtbag kayaker would LOLOLOL


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

ptwood said:


> I have been naming my straps after friends for years...


I seem to have a lot of friends like you.....


----------

